# Power Supply Surges detected during the previous power on



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 26, 2012)

Well lads!

I've been suffering plenty of random restarts since I built this new system over a week ago!

I got this error on my last random restart:
Power Supply SUrges detected during the previous power on.
ASUS Anti-Surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply unit!

This error barely shows up after random restarts but this is the third time in a week it gave me this error!

Is it simply down to the PSU getting old?? Or is the motherboard faulty?
ANy suggestions would be lovely!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 26, 2012)

It's telling you how to fix it... try a spare psu.. the end


Seriously how much easier does it get.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

Why thank you for your polite answer! much appreciated!

would this psu do the job?
http://komplett.ie/Komplett/product...thusiast_modular_tx750m_750_watt/details.aspx


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Why thank you for your polite answer! much appreciated!
> 
> would this psu do the job?
> http://komplett.ie/Komplett/product...thusiast_modular_tx750m_750_watt/details.aspx



should be more then enough


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Why thank you for your polite answer! much appreciated!
> 
> would this psu do the job?
> http://komplett.ie/Komplett/product...thusiast_modular_tx750m_750_watt/details.aspx



Perfect!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

this one would also work
http://komplett.ie/Komplett/product...h_current_gamer_hcg_620_620_watt/details.aspx


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you lads!!!

How's about the one from antec?
http://komplett.ie/Komplett/product...h_current_gamer_hcg_750_750_watt/details.aspx

It's 5 euro more?! It's got this quad rail thing compared to corsairs single rail??
Any benefits to that?

Edit: thanks onemoar but I want to get a future proof PSU while I'm at it! cheers!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, Get the corsair.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> should be more then enough



Why's that?? corsair simply that bit better??



brandonwh64 said:


> Nope, Get the corsair.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

I would check you're current psu with a quality mulimeter to see if its actually spiking or if its just a sensor glitch
just trying to save you a few bucks You don't need a monster psu with you're setup


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had better luck with corsair PSUs


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have a meter or anything to check! I'm only going by the power surge error and the random crashes! like.. I can be idle on the desktop and it crashes! or playing a heavy game such as BF3! crashes are entirely random!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I don't have a meter or anything to check! I'm only going by the power surge error and the random crashes! like.. I can be idle on the desktop and it crashes! or playing a heavy game such as BF3! crashes are entirely random!



nm drunk didn't read the whole post ... carry on tehn


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

Drink away OneMoar! what better way to be!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 27, 2012)

Single rail is always better.


go with corsair, awesome brand.



Done and Done.


----------



## qubit (Apr 27, 2012)

Get Corsair as they make excellent PSUs (as do a few others like Seasonic) and always go for single rail whenever possible, this is important. That way you never have to faff around trying to make sure that you don't overload any particular rail.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks lads!
Corsair ftw so!

I have one question.

If I replaced my GTX 560Ti with my old 8800GTS card. would that use a lot less power and prevent the system from crashing until I get the PSU replaced?

Would this be a good way of figuring out if the system is not getting enough power???


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 27, 2012)

not really as they will use similar amounts of power. 
you also said it shutdowns on idle. so its likely not related to power consumption.



a better option would be to disable any overclocking you have as that will drastically reduce power consumption. also enable C1E and Speedstep.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

I've down that already and it didn't fix anything!
CPU can be 10 or 87 watt usage and it will still crash no matter how much it's using!

Enabling C1E and speedstep didn't help either :/


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 27, 2012)

It maybe the PSU, however it may be the motherboard or connections.

Check all your power connectors, if, you are using a modular PSU then check those, too.
What bios are you on... I believe 3703 is the latest try flashing to the newest.
There, also, maybe an option in the bios to turn that monitor off, if you wish to.

You really need to test the PSU or, at least try some software to see what the min and max voltages are.  
HWInfo, Aida, HWMonitor, or equiv. may give you some insight to what is happening; they are not as good as a meter or tester, but it is something.



OneMoar said:


> I would check you're current psu with a quality multimeter to see if its actually spiking or if its just a sensor glitch
> just trying to save you a few bucks



Actually, good idea. Drunk or not.

EDIT: I would not advise testing the PSU while drunk!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 27, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> Single rail is always better.



You do know that modern Multi-Rail PSUs are just Single-Rail PSUs with Over Current protection, right?



qubit said:


> always go for single rail whenever possible, this is important. That way you never have to faff around trying to make sure that you don't overload any particular rail.



It isn't really important, the "rails" on a good PSU are divided in a way that if you manage to overload one you are hooking something up wrong.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 27, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> You do know that modern Multi-Rail PSUs are just Single-Rail PSUs with Over Current protection, right?



yes.



were true multi rail PSUs ever made for the masses?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 27, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> were true multi rail PSUs ever made for the masses?



Then why would you ever say a single rail is always better?

And yes.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Viper!
I have the latest BIOS so that didn't fix anything at all for me :/
You said that there might be a way of turning the monitor off in the BIOS? Are you referring to the anti-surge protection or something else?

I downloaded HWmonitor and currently this is what it shows:

                              value            min             max
CPU VORE               0.94V           0.94            1.26
VIN1                      1.02V            1.02V          1.02V
AVCC                      3.34V           3.02V          3.58V
3VCC                     3.31V            3.10V          3.62V
VIN4                      1.01V            1.00V         1.01V
VIN6                      0.77V            0.71V          0.84V

Are they looking normal??

My computer has only been on for a half hour and it has crashed twice already!
I'm going to open the PC up and checn every cable. I don't have modlular as I bought this PSU over 4 years ago!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> *I bought this PSU over 4 years ago!*



Theres your problem - its old and all the components inside are probably all worn out. time to get a new one.

I never keep a PSU longer then 3years unless its my backup rig which is rarely powered on.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

I figured as much!
I'll be buying the Corsair TX750M on monday and hope it'll arrive next week friday!

I must ask. ASUS AI SUITE II is popping up a warning with +3.3v at 3.7v?? what's that about??


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm after replacing the GTX 560Ti with my old 8800GTS card and so far I've not experienced any crashing. even playing games that constantly crashed has all stopped.
At the moment it really does look as if the PSU just can't handle the overall system power requirements! 
Bring on the Corsair TX750M!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 27, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Then why would you ever say a single rail is always better?
> 
> And yes.



you never have to worry about overloading a single rail.

(at least thats what i have read many times reading this forum) you may correct me if im wrong.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 28, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I figured as much!
> I'll be buying the Corsair TX750M on monday and hope it'll arrive next week friday!
> 
> I must ask. ASUS AI SUITE II is popping up a warning with +3.3v at 3.7v?? what's that about??



Yep, looks like your PSU.
Well, the Anti Surge Monitor did it's job, it seems.  +1 for ASUS.

I believe that the Anti Surge Monitor is looking for a 5% or so overvoltage from the 3.3V, 5V and 12V.
That would mean anything on the 3.3V rail over 3.465V (3.3V*5%= approx. .165V) should/would trip the alarm/notification.
So, 3.7 is a little over that. 

This is what I was speaking about dis-abling the anti-surge; *if, your PSU tested OK*.


You can, also, look at what the motherboard sees for your monitored voltages on that screen.

Well, hope the new PSU takes care of it... looks like it should.
Goodluck


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah right that makes sense now!
I'll just get the PSU and hope for the best. 
With the 8800GTS the system is stable! never crashed yet so it must just be a lack of power for the 560Ti!

Bit happy now!


----------

